# Bhyve Windows Server 2019 no network interface



## joggx (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi,

After installing Windows Server 2019 using `vm install win2019 xxxx.iso`, there is no NIC under `Network and Internet -> Network Connections`.

In the config, I am using the following network settings:


```
network0_type="virtio-net"
network0_switch="servers"
```

Another Windows Server using the similar configuration and shows a `Redhat VirtIO Ethernet Adapter` automatically in Network Connections where I can set a static IP.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2022)

The RedHat VirtIO ethernet driver isn't included in a standard Windows install.


----------



## joggx (Nov 14, 2022)

Forgot I need to download a virtIO driver ISO. Thanks.


----------

